# Moving Forward



## kasbn (Nov 4, 2006)

In the beginning I was always in the senior forum, then health issue forum, then preparing to say goodbye forum, then in loving memory forum.

Now...I am here in the rescue, foster forum. I am not ready to adopt, but am ready (I think) to foster.

It was just really an eeny, meeny, miney, moe. No local GSD rescue, so I chose GSDRGA. I did an application online, they checked my references. Someone tonight called and talked to me for about 45 minutes, just asking questions and getting a feel for each other. Now they are going to schedule a home visit.

You all have been great in helping deal with the death of my dog. I kind of feel like I want to keep you posted on how this turns out. You never know, someone may be lurking and thinking about this, so it might help someone with their decisions.

I will keep you updated as we progress forward. Kind of nervous and excited at the same time, only because it is something new to me.

Kathy


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

you"ll be fine. you deserve a great GSD from what I see. good luck!!!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I found this board soon after my GSD passed away from cancer and it helped me deal with her loss. I became involved with rescue, because even though I knew I could not save my Jazy girl, I figured I could help other GSDs that just need a place to stay until the perfect forever family can be found.

Thank you so much for wanting to get involved in rescue. We really need more foster homes and contacts in GA and I hope that everything works out with GSDRGA. Good luck and hope to see many more future post from you.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

the need for fosters is critical. thank you SO MUCH.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think Bear would be very proud of his momma for helping other GSD's in need. Thank you for doing this and good luck!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI think Bear would be very proud of his momma for helping other GSD's in need. Thank you for doing this and good luck!


I agree totally. All the best.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Kudos to you for taking this step. The highest compliment that you can pay to your beloved dog is to help another. I am sure he is holding his head and prancing proudly from the Bridge. 

All the best.


----------

